# ferret nation to europe



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok.. so i'm in desperate need (or something like that) of a ferret nation. Only problem is: i live in Portugal, in Europe. And the few ferret nations i've found for sale here cost around $500, more or less. Way to expensive to a poor student like me.

I really want to buy one from the US and get it shipped to Portugal, but on ferret.com, amazon and ebay they don't ship outside of the US!

Anyone knows about a site where i can buy a (not to expensive) Ferret Nation, that will ship to Europe?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, part of the problem with getting a Ferret Nation to Europe is the sheer weight. Shipping will cost you an arm and a leg... since the cage weighs a goodly bit over 100 pounds (over 50 kilos, pretty sure). But perhaps someone from Europe can help you find a source or a suitable cage.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

You will have to bulk ship it on a pallet, pay to have it freighted over there. I just checked FedEx and to ship a FN cage alone is $890 U.S. dollars. So $500 doesn't sound to bad actually!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

8O Oh my! The horror!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.petworlddirect.co.uk

They don't do a FN but they do a cage called the "Explorer" which is the UK equivalent and much cheaper to buy than a FN. It doesn't specify (that I can see) whether they ship outside the UK, but I have an odd feeling that I've read that they do somewhere. So maybe you can email them to check?

The only thing I would say is that this company has terrible customer service should something go wrong .. so beware of that if you decide it's an option


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Ah, yes... i know this site. I once emailed them to know if they sold and shipped to Portugal, and they didn't even answer me. Unfortunately... because that cage seems to be as good as the FN.

I may try again, though... :?


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck! I'd love to get an FN lol


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

In Spain there are many ferret's shops online where you can buy a FN. Maybe they can send you the cage not very expensive. You cant find the FN standard for about 150 euros anf the Super FN for about 200 euros
Look at this:

http://www.huroland.com/tienda/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=124_28


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*points at Raksha's avatar and screams*

Lol. Just playin'.


----------

